# Crown Wave WAV50 Electric Assist Vehicle 300lb load 10' lift with manual & video



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,025.00* (2 Bids)
End Date: Friday Mar-09-2012 8:57:39 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

